# Act of Valor



## MikeL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYQHDGAyKro
http://www.comingsoon.net/news/movienews.php?id=83131



> The Trailer for Act of Valor Debuts
> 
> Source: Yahoo! Movies
> 
> October 12, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> Relativity Media has debuted the trailer for Act of Valor, directed by "Mouse" McCoy and Scott Waugh and featuring active duty Navy SEALs, Roselyn Sanchez, Alex Veadov, Jason Cottle and Nester Serrano.
> 
> Opening in theaters on February 17, Act of Valor is powerful story of contemporary global anti-terrorism. Inspired by true events, the film combines stunning combat sequences, up-to-the minute battlefield technology and heart-pumping emotion for the ultimate action adventure.
> 
> When the rescue of a kidnapped CIA operative leads to the discovery of a deadly terrorist plot against the U.S., a team of SEALs is dispatched on a worldwide manhunt. As the valiant men of Bandito Platoon race to stop a coordinated attack that could kill and wound thousands of American civilians, they must balance their commitment to country, team and their families back home.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: The Trailer for Act of Valor Debuts - ComingSoon.net http://www.comingsoon.net/news/movienews.php?id=83131#ixzz1acK2Dy4d


----------



## FlyingDutchman

> Inspired by true events



Already I am aprehensive.


----------



## RCR Grunt

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> Inspired by true events
> 
> 
> 
> Already I am aprehensive.
Click to expand...


Remember, "inspired by" does not have the same meaning as "depicting."

If real SEALs were in the movie I can't see them tossing in BS maneuvers to make them seem cooler or more badass than they really are.

Can you elaborate on your aprehension?


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Anyone's Grunt said:
			
		

> Already I am aprehensive.
> 
> 
> Remember, "inspired by" does not have the same meaning as "depicting."
> 
> If real SEALs were in the movie I can't see them tossing in BS maneuvers to make them seem cooler or more badass than they really are.
> 
> Can you elaborate on your aprehension?


When I go see a movie that are "inspired" or "based off" of real events they seem to be a bit more off of the truth then I like.  When it comes to real events, I prefer a factual representation than a hollywooded depiction. Personal preference, that is all.


----------



## RCR Grunt

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> When I go see a movie that are "inspired" or "based off" of real events they seem to be a bit more off of the truth then I like.  When it comes to real events, I prefer a factual representation than a hollywooded depiction. Personal preference, that is all.



The summary in the OP does not say whether real missions are being depicted, therefore I assume (I know, I know) the main story is fiction.  Add to that it seems as though just the one SEAL platoon ends up travelling the world where I only assume (there is that word again) that several SEAL teams let alone platoons would be involved in a global terrorist manhunt.  I think it's safe to say the plot is fiction, but the actions and mission parameters are based on the real world SEALs.

I will agree that a movie that intends to depict historical events must be historically accurate, and when they fail to do so I become agitated at best.  However, this movie seems to be fiction based on real world weapons / tactics / actions / operations.

From what's seen in the trailer, it looks to be pretty good and from what little I know accurate, at least the action sequences.  I predict that there is a homefront aspect of the storyline that gets decidedly little screen time in the trailer.  This could be where the bulk of the cheese is.  Watch and shoot.


----------



## MikeL

Act of Valor - Featurette (2012) [HD] - YouTube 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4_0zFnl61w


----------



## estoguy

I was pretty jazzed by the trailer... good use of part one of Snow Patrol's Lightning Strike.

I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## PMedMoe

Free preview tonight at the Base Theatre, CFB Borden @ 1930 hrs.


----------



## The Bread Guy

I'm scratching my head at the "active duty SEALS" allegedly starring in the film, with their names in the credits.  How much longer could they do covert SEAL work once they're splashed all over TV/movies?  Unless the U.S. gov't is "behind" the flick....


----------



## OldSolduer

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> Already I am aprehensive.




Its not a training movie. Its meant to entertain.

Have a good day!


----------



## PuckChaser

I can't wait to see this movie. I don't think the film maker would say they're using real SEALs if they didn't actually have them there, would be a lot of bad press. As Jim said, its purely entertainment. Nobody should be planning covert ops based off their tactics.


----------



## jollyjacktar

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I can't wait to see this movie. I don't think the film maker would say they're using real SEALs if they didn't actually have them there, would be a lot of bad press. As Jim said, its purely entertainment. Nobody should be planning covert ops based off their tactics.


No, no the real seals are in the Sea World scenes where there is lots of fish eating, and horn honking.


----------



## The_Falcon

There are plenty of docs/specials about SEALS that are on youtube (mostly going through BUD/S)  where you get to see their faces/names, and considering they are instructors chances are they are active duty.  Same thing for a recent video about US Army SFAS, the staff faces are fully visible along with their name tapes and ranks on their ACU's.


----------



## Armymedic

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I can't wait to see this movie. I don't think the film maker would say they're using real SEALs if they didn't actually have them there, would be a lot of bad press. As Jim said, its purely entertainment. Nobody should be planning covert ops based off their tactics.



It's quite realistic to have SOF soldiers play themselves as characters in movies doing the job they would do for real. I highly doubt the sailors have long winded conversations, and most of the other speaking role are actors. Most SEALs would be very comfortable speaking scripted from memory in front of groups, and unlimited retakes and editing would erase any mistakes.

There are many different types of SEALs. The ones who would be  the equivalent to our JTF2 ("SEAL Team Six") would not have their names (first, last, alias or otherwise)  and faces plastered all over the movie screens for all eternity.

Other SEALS who make up the "teams" who would be equivalent to our CSOR, probably do not have quite the extensive secrecy, and would likely have been granted permission from the US DoD to be used.  

The difference in skill and equipment would not be evident to anyone but those with intimate knowledge.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> It's quite realistic to have SOF soldiers play themselves as characters in movies doing the job they would do for real.


Good point - I just learned that this was the case from the commentary in "The Final Option/Who Dares Wins".



			
				Rider Pride said:
			
		

> There are many different types of SEALs. The ones who would be  the equivalent to our JTF2 ("team Six") would not have their names (first, last, alias or otherwise)  and faces plastered all over the movie screens for all eternity.
> 
> Other SEALS who make up the "teams" who would be equivalent to our CSOR, probably do not have quite the extensive secrecy, and would likely have been granted permission from the US DoD to be used.
> 
> The difference in skill and equipment would not be evident to anyone but those with intimate knowledge.


Thanks for the added nuance - appreciated!


----------



## Richard.Donafeld

Can't wait to see this movie not looking for something really based on training, that's what the military channel is for, it will be entertaining though.


----------



## OldSolduer

WEng said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see this movie not looking for something really based on training, that's what the military channel is for, it will be entertaining though.



Don't get too wrapped around that channel. Good for infra info purposes but try not to take any ideas away from it as it is primarily American stuff.


----------



## Richard.Donafeld

Thanks, yeah almost all is american and even most of that is for entertainment purposes.


----------



## Furniture

Just got back from an advanced screening of the movie tonight. The people who play SEALs in the movie are the real deal. The acting is pretty stiff and forced, but the action is better than most movies and the guys are shown to be the professionals that they really are. 

It will be added to my Blu-Ray collection when it comes out.


----------



## daftandbarmy

WeatherdoG said:
			
		

> Just got back from an advanced screening of the movie tonight. The people who play SEALs in the movie are the real deal. The acting is pretty stiff and forced, but the action is better than most movies and the guys are shown to be the professionals that they really are.
> 
> It will be added to my Blu-Ray collection when it comes out.



A true Act of Valour (note correct spelling) would be to take your wife/GF to the movie for Valentine's Day. Show us where the Iron Crosses grow!


----------



## Furniture

There is a fine line between valour and stupidity... that would be well across it, and on the border of insanity and death wish.


----------



## Infanteer

Too many explosions, but I'll probably put this in the "Tears of the Sun" entertainment category.


----------



## lethalLemon

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Don't get too wrapped around that channel. Good for infra info purposes but try not to take any ideas away from it as it is primarily American stuff.



Hey now, "Truth, Duty, Valour" airs on that station from time to time  ;D


----------



## The_Falcon

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Too many explosions, but I'll probably put this in the "Tears of the Sun" entertainment category.



I saw it at the advance screening in Toronto last night, I am willing to let a few hollywoodisms slide in this instance.  For once it was a movie about high speed low drag types, featuring actual highspeed low drag types, and not "acting" like conventional hollywood highspeed low drag types.


----------



## BDTyre

My only real concern was with the fireball-explosions from the hand grenades. Other than it, it's not bad and it is what I expected. From what I understand, all 8 core SEAL team members are serving SEALs. If you look around on the internet, their names don't appear in the credits. Apparently the US Navy was behind some of the funding for this.


----------



## Rifleman62

The SEALS were originally reluctant to participate. Persuaded by the answer to "who better not to f--k-up the depiction". Took four years to make around the SEALS trg/msm etc. No CGI.


----------



## The_Falcon

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> My only real concern was with the fireball-explosions from the hand grenades. Other than it, it's not bad and it is what I expected. From what I understand, all 8 core SEAL team members are serving SEALs. If you look around on the internet, their names don't appear in the credits. Apparently the US Navy was behind some of the funding for this.



Like I said, willing to forgive some of the hollywoodisms (ie fireball grenades).  I don't doubt the USN helped with the funding, since this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlU5hQnLwcY was the genesis that started this all.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Like I said, willing to forgive some of the hollywoodisms (ie fireball grenades).  I don't doubt the USN helped with the funding, since this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlU5hQnLwcY was the genesis that started this all.



You just KNOW they're 'special' because there is alot of slo mo sequences ;D


----------



## jeffb

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Like I said, willing to forgive some of the hollywoodisms (ie fireball grenades).  I don't doubt the USN helped with the funding, since this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlU5hQnLwcY was the genesis that started this all.



I would be surprised if they didn't. The US DOD is arguably the largest producer of Hollywood movies. DOD subsidizes the movie industry through the usage of military equipment and soldiers to operate that equipment. Without this support, many movies would never be made. Top Gun and the Transformers franchise are prime examples of this. What is different here is that US military pers have not been featured in speaking roles on a large scale before. This is essentially a fictionalized account of what the SEALS do, played by actual Navy SEALS. It will be interesting to see if this is a one off concept or if the movie industry takes advantage of this more so and essentially turns into the entertainment branch of DOD.


----------



## The_Falcon

jeffb said:
			
		

> I would be surprised if they didn't. The US DOD is arguably the largest producer of Hollywood movies. DOD subsidizes the movie industry through the usage of military equipment and soldiers to operate that equipment. Without this support, many movies would never be made. Top Gun and the Transformers franchise are prime examples of this. What is different her is that US military pers have not been featured in speaking roles on a large scale before. This is essentially a fictionalized account of what the SEALS do, played by actual Navy SEALS. It will be interesting to see if this is a one off concept or if the movie industry takes advantage of this more so and essentially turns into the entertainment branch of DOD.



That would definately rile up all the left wingers in hollywood for sure.


----------



## OldSolduer

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> That would definately rile up all the left wingers in hollywood for sure.



Hollywood left wingers- limo liberals.

They should put their money where their rather gargantuan mouths are. 

When I want advice on how to make movies I will ask them, not so much on foreign policy.


----------



## PanaEng

so...?
tell us it is better than The Hurt Locker... (that's easy though)


----------



## sapper_33

I saw an advanced screening  tonight and yes, it's easily better than The Hurt Locker. Yeah there are "fireball grenades" (and a "dud" RPG) but aside from the Hollywood FX it tells a good story of brotherhood and sacrifice.


----------



## aesop081

sapper_33 said:
			
		

> (and a "dud" RPG)



Didn't explode ?

Didn't fire ?

I haven't seen the movie yet but i'm sure that even the RPG is not immune to malfunctions.


----------



## The_Falcon

No there was more to that particular scene than the RPG not exploding, but want to avoid spoilers.  Let's just say the outcome very very unlikely, if not damn impossible.  But it was still kinda funny.


----------

